# "Piddlequick" 2



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

_Unfortunately Kim's photo of the lovely Dylan has pushed the topic window on the original thread too wide, so horizontal scrolling is necessary. Don't worry about it Kim, Nuke's promised new "auto-resize" coding will sort out the problem.  

A new (continuation) thread will make the reading easier._
_____________________________________________________________

Hi All

I love Dylan. One of my favourite breeds, and isn't he a smasher. 

Thanks for the suggestions about limiting the exercise for the pup. I'm not about to pontificate here since I'm no sort of expert, but I think *in part at least* it's a bit of an urban myth.

I think it has come about from advice given to owners of large and heavy dogs (_like the gorgeous Dylan and Duke_) where it obviously makes sense to limit the leaping around until they are older, since their body weight could certainly put a strain on immature limbs. There is conflicting advice here though, and plenty of it if you browse the web. It is often suggested that playing with your puppy in the back garden, throwing a ball etc. is safer than taking them for a walk. I can't believe that, since a controlled walk is a steady plod which puts little strain on any limbs. Racing after a ball involves acceleration, twisting, leaping, skidding to a halt - all the things that would surely put a strain on their limbs, not helped at all by the great excitement it is bound to generate.

I did ask both breeder and vet when "PQ" was having her innoculations, and they both gave more or less the same advice.
*1)* Walk her on a lead so you can exercise control.
*2)* Build up the exercise gradually, starting with about half a mile (_equivalent to about 10 minutes steady plod_).
*3)* Don't encourage her to chase balls or leap over ditches etc. until she has almost stopped growing.
*4)* Two or three short walks are better than one long one, but if you can only go out once per day make sure she slows down after the initial enthusiasm and walks at an even and steady pace. (It's good for her training anyway.)
*5)* Watch her "body language". She will tell you when she's getting tired, so give her a rest or make her walk quietly to heel for a while

After reading your comments (_and thanks again, they are appreciated_) I rang the Bristol University School of Veterinary Science for the final verdict. They advised almost word for word as above, and said that a 5 month old Welsh Terrier should be quite capable of 4 or 5 miles - provided she was controlled and didn't do too much racing back and fore. This would not be so for larger breeds, and something like a St Bernard (Duke!) does need a lot more care, though it should stop short of pampering as they must have regular exercise to develop properly (_their words_). Slow and steady gentle exercise is best for large breeds, taking care not to let them jump around too much.

The thought that it may be a partial myth is only my opinion of course, but I think the scare stories have come from a mis-matching of the advice. The perfectly sensible suggestions relating to a Dylan or a Duke do not apply anything like so rigidly to a small breed like a Gracie. :?:

Phew - what a sermon! :roll: Worth passing on I thought for the benefit of others with young dogs. *Don't take this as gospel however - I'm only passing on the advice I have been given, and hoping it is sound. :? *

_(It did occur to me to wonder why children are treated so differently. "Get away from that Gameboy! Go outside and run around in the fresh air - it will do you good!")_ Hmmmmm :?:

Regards


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

Good advice regarding the dog walking. Sorry about Dylan's photo.

All the best,

Kim


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, I have been walking Tzzie round the block most nights {about 5 minutes slow walk) she is 3 months old now, so I guess I must be doing it right. 
Phew!! when I read the title Piddlequick 2 for a moment I thought you had got another pup :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am just merely curious but if someone named you Piddlequick would you be overjoyed on your first day at school or would you be a tad nervous about it. Surely you could have gone for something like Tyson or Brittany and given her a leg up on the doggy esteem tree.

You just do not think do you at the phsycological damage this may cause doggy later in her life not to mention loss of bladder control.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I am just merely curious but if someone named you Piddlequick would you be overjoyed on your first day at school or would you be a tad nervous about it. Surely you could have gone for something like Tyson or Brittany and given her a *leg up on the doggy esteem tree*.
> 
> You just do not think do you at the phsycological damage this may cause doggy later in her life not to mention loss of bladder control.


Hi Pusser

"_Leg up on the doggy esteem tree_" Aarrgghhhh. :roll: The jokes get worse and worse, but please keep them coming. 

The little sod never had much bladder control to lose.

As for her name - you didn't read the post you little tinker - too busy looking for the chance to make a quip.  

Her real name is Gracie - rather elegant and sophisticated we thought! :wink:

Cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I am just merely curious but if someone named you Piddlequick would you be overjoyed on your first day at school or would you be a tad nervous about it. Surely you could have gone for something like Tyson or Brittany and given her a *leg up on the doggy esteem tree*.
> ...


I thought Piddlequick was her pedigree name and Grace her nickname . Just shows how much I know about dogs. Mind you - Lady Piddlquick does have a certain charm and status about it. Bit like Porky for my motorhome. 8) Then again - perhaps not.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I thought Piddlequick was her pedigree name and Grace her nickname . Just shows how much I know about dogs. Mind you - Lady Piddlquick does have a certain charm and status about it. Bit like Porky for my motorhome. 8) Then again - perhaps not.


Hi Pusser

Her kennel name is Crystal Flame. :roll:

Now you understand why she's called Gracie - or Piddlequick when she just did :!:

I suppose if you are scratching around for a name, Porky isn't bad either. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Piddlequick was her pedigree name and Grace her nickname . Just shows how much I know about dogs. Mind you - Lady Piddlquick does have a certain charm and status about it. Bit like Porky for my motorhome. 8) Then again - perhaps not.
> ...


If she were mine, I would call her by her kennel name. Just to be bleedin' different. 

My second youngest son is named Bjorn. Not after the tennis player but I saw an interview with one of the blokes out of Abba and he said Bjorn meant son of John. So I chose Bjorn and years later found out it actually means big bear. Even worse, for my younest son, and because I loved Faulty Towers when it first came out, I chose his nickname from Manuals Rat - Basil. And to this day I still call him Basil except when I am angry and call him by his proper name.

Even worse I think, when my youngest son was born and I was there at the birth giving advice to doctors and nursing staff, when he popped out the expression on his face reminded me of my bank manager once when I asked him for an overdraft. So I call him Perkins and still do to this day.

Causes a few raised eyebrows with his multitude of girlfrieds but I do revert to Christian when I am angry.

I expect someone will point out that I have done irreversable phsycological damage to them but with anger management courses and one to one consultations with analysists they appear to be holding their own and have good jobs in our local transvestite pub. :roll:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You're right about the psikological (sic) damage you can do with a name.

Our boy beardie's posh name is Breaksea Jumpin' Jack Flash (the litter also contained a 'Paint it Black and 'Brown Sugar' amongst a medley of other Stones hits).

Look what it made him do whilst appearing in the puppy class at Crufts last year.

After all that he climbed in our camping chair and fell asleep in the middle of all the noise and bustle that is Crufts.

Andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> You're right about the psikological (sic) damage you can do with a name.
> 
> Our boy beardie's posh name is Breaksea Jumpin' Jack Flash (the litter also contained a 'Paint it Black and 'Brown Sugar' amongst a medley of other Stones hits).
> 
> ...


He is a child of the universe. Peace brother. Look, the suns fallen over. Oh happy days.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tizzies kennel name is Jemima Satin Night, no way was I shouting Jemima 8O reminds me of a duck :lol: :lol: anyway Tizzie suits her better


----------

